# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Paroxetine en schokjes

## MarinaE

Hi,ik ben Marina en sinds jaren gebruik ik al paroxetine en heb er ook veel baat bij ,alleen nu ben ik vergeten op tijd door te geven bij de apotheek dat het op is en heb ik een paar dagen al geen paroxetine gehad, ben er vandaag weer mee begonnen.Alleen nu heb ik heel erg veel last vd schokjes in mijn hoofd en lichaam en voel ik me erg emotioneel en paniekerig.Weet iemand hoe lang het duurt voor dit weer over gaat?ik heb de paroxetine vanavond rond 6uur ingenomen en het is nu 21.45 uur.

Alvast bedankt

----------


## Oki07

Ik ben mijn ad (efexor) een poosje geleden twee dagen vergeten en toen ik het 's avonds weer had ingenomen, voelde ik mij de volgende dag al een stuk beter. Misschien heb je het meer dagen niet ingenomen? Ik denk dat je je iig binnen 24 uur weer beter moet voelen. Wat helpt tegen de schokjes is omega 3 van visolie (plantaardige heeft helaas niet hetzelfde effect), maar altijd zorgen voor in het in huis hebben van je medicijnen is het belangrijkste. Ik kan via mijn apotheek mij aanmelden voor herhaalservice en krijg dan een email wanneer het bijna op is en ik weer moet bestellen.

----------

